# 2.6.2-ck1 is out !

## dippen

con kolivas gift to the desktop  :Wink: 

details: http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/

dont tried it yet but im very curious......

----------

## idl

Running fine here.

----------

## mile_slo

Running fine

here is the ebuild  http://freeweb.siol.net/bpavlin/ck-sources-2.6.2-r1.ebuild

----------

## iamarug

anyone notice anything?

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

the scheduler is hacked in a most unlogical way, it's optimized for Hyperthreaded CPUs but in a way that even Con admits is wrong..

So just a friendly warning, it's not meant for none HT cpus.

----------

## Jake

cfqionice looks like a cool feature, the kind of thing that ought to be in love-sources.

----------

## dippen

i tested my system with cpuburn.

these ck-sources are great. even under maximum load (cpuburn+mplayer+xmms)

 everything feels fast.. great

----------

## dippen

 *Quote:*   

> So just a friendly warning, it's not meant for none HT cpus.

 

i'm running a xp and i'm more than pleased

----------

## Cerement

w00t!   :Very Happy: 

will probably try out the patches later tonight ...

for non-hyperthreaded CPUs, 2.6.1-ck3 worked just fine if you left out the HT specific patches, the rest of the patches applied without a prob ... and with forcedeth now part of 2.6.2 that means one less patch for me   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ewan.paton

could someone please explain what probs the bad hyperthreading suport will have, am i right in thinking the normal kernels just treat the 2nd HT cpu as a physical one or are any others patched.

----------

## Cerement

 *Cerement wrote:*   

> for non-hyperthreaded CPUs, 2.6.1-ck3 worked just fine if you left out the HT specific patches, the rest of the patches applied without a prob

 

Okay, this still works with 2.6.2 ...

For those who don't want or don't like hyperthreading

(and don't mind hand-patching your kernel):

Grab the following patches from Con's server

and apply in order:

patch-2.6.2-am6

patch-2.6.2.htnice2-batch7

patch-2.6.2.htbatch2-iso1

patch-2.6.2.iso1-cfqionice

patch-2.6.2.cfqionice-schedioprio

patch-2.6.2.schedioprio-sng204

and then remember to edit the fourth line of Makefile to read:

```
EXTRAVERSION = -ck1-amd
```

----------

## j-kidd

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

> the scheduler is hacked in a most unlogical way, it's optimized for Hyperthreaded CPUs but in a way that even Con admits is wrong..
> 
> So just a friendly warning, it's not meant for none HT cpus.

 

I am not sure if you have given it a try on non HT cpu. For me, it feels much snappier than gentoo-dev-sources, mm-sources, and love-sources, especially when switching applications while under heavy loads

----------

## Frax

I just switched ck-sources-2.6.2-r1 from 2.6.1-love5, because 2.6.2-love* was causing me problems with the nvidia card (my guess). 

I may stick with ck-sources. The desktop is very responsive (doing java dev on a dual-screen 2G P4) and the limited patchset makes it potentatially more reliable than the very experimental love-sources.

Go Con Go!

----------

## Jake

Frax, if you want some of the benefits of -love without the instability of mm-sources, I fixed the runtime-selectable IO scheduler and reiser4 to patch and compile against 2.6.2. You can find those patches at http://people.msoe.edu/~maciejej/patches/. I've been trying to hack a version of ck without hyperthreading and supermount, and with the runtime-selectable IO scheduler and reiser4, but I haven't gotten it the runtime-selectable IO schedule working yet. It patches, compiles, but doesn't boot. If I get really bored over the weekend, I might try to debug it.

----------

## Q

I would love to try this kernel but it doesn't compile for me on AMD64.

include/asm-x86_64/unistd.h:539: warning: excess elements in scalar initializer

include/asm-x86_64/unistd.h:539: warning: (near initialization for `sys_call_table')

include/asm-x86_64/unistd.h:539: error: syntax error before ';' token

arch/x86_64/kernel/syscall.c:28: error: storage size of `sys_call_table' isn't known

make[1]: *** [arch/x86_64/kernel/syscall.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/x86_64/kernel] Error 2

----------

## neenee

i tried those list of patches Cerement

mentioned; it compiled fine, but for me

love-sources performs better.

thanks though  :Wink: 

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *j-kidd wrote:*   

>  *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   the scheduler is hacked in a most unlogical way, it's optimized for Hyperthreaded CPUs but in a way that even Con admits is wrong..
> 
> So just a friendly warning, it's not meant for none HT cpus. 
> 
> I am not sure if you have given it a try on non HT cpu. For me, it feels much snappier than gentoo-dev-sources, mm-sources, and love-sources, especially when switching applications while under heavy loads

 

I don't care, it's technically the wrong way to go about it - Nick Piggin is working with Ingo Molnar towards an elegant correct solution - however it's a good working proof of concept, and I'm happy it works for you - it's a neat hack though.

----------

## petrjanda

Running well here.   :Smile: 

----------

## j-kidd

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

>  *j-kidd wrote:*    *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   the scheduler is hacked in a most unlogical way, it's optimized for Hyperthreaded CPUs but in a way that even Con admits is wrong..
> 
> So just a friendly warning, it's not meant for none HT cpus. 
> 
> I am not sure if you have given it a try on non HT cpu. For me, it feels much snappier than gentoo-dev-sources, mm-sources, and love-sources, especially when switching applications while under heavy loads 
> ...

 

If you don't care, then at least please also don't scare people away from trying this nice sources (though that might not be your intention), considered that it does work fine for most people.

----------

## metalh34d

OK I really want to try this patch out. Right now being new to kernel patching and hacking I have the latest stable 2.6.2 kernel sources from kernel.org. Since this cpu definately does not use HT I'm going to attempt Cerement's advice. The only thing is I'm not sure if I'm even suppose to start with the 2.6.2 full sources and apply the split patches to that and then after that I dont even know what exactly I have to do to really apply the split patches... Help please? I want to learn!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## sklettke

I'm using the full ck patchset as specified in the ebuild.  So far it has been working great.  I have been able to do an emerge sync and compile a program all while listening to music in xmms (through alsa directly didn't try through arts) and having mouse movement remain and feel smooth/fast.

However, my P4 cpu does not have hyperthreading.  Should I apply the patches separately?  Is it bad or slower to run this kernel (with HT support) on a non-HT cpu?

Thanks a lot!

Scott

----------

## sklettke

 *metalh34d wrote:*   

> OK I really want to try this patch out. Right now being new to kernel patching and hacking I have the latest stable 2.6.2 kernel sources from kernel.org. Since this cpu definately does not use HT I'm going to attempt Cerement's advice. The only thing is I'm not sure if I'm even suppose to start with the 2.6.2 full sources and apply the split patches to that and then after that I dont even know what exactly I have to do to really apply the split patches... Help please? I want to learn!!  

 

Hey!  Yes.  You are supposed to start with the full 2.6.2 sources.  To get that you can download it from kernel.org or do this:

```
 as root  cd /usr/portage/sys-kernel/development-sources

emerge development-sources-2.6.2.ebuild

```

Now you need to redirect your /usr/src/linux link to the new sources.

```
cd /usr/src

rm linux

ln -s (the new source directory; I can't remember what it's called) linux

```

Then, download the individual patches and apply them as directed in this page:

Patch How-to.  This is how I learned to apply patches.  You might have to try "patch -p1" instead of "patch -p0," I can't remember.  Then configure your kernel options and compile it.  There are a ton of posts about this....

However, as you can see from the above post, I just used the ebuild and so far it as been working great!

Download the ebuild and copy it to /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/ck-sources/  and then run 

```
ebuild ck-sources-2.6.2-r1.ebuild digest
```

.

That should do it.  Then when you run emerge -u ck-sources, the ck-kernel will be downloaded and automatically patched.

Good luck!

Scott

----------

## -Anders

Been running with it for a couple of days now, it works perfectly.

----------

## floam

"Working fine" is way different than working well, or being clean. 90% of people saying "wow this kernel is faster" is purely placebo.

----------

## Elm0

I'm running this kernel now, with the suggest -ck1-amd patchset from Cerement. It seems exactly the same responsiveness wise as mm-sources, so its pretty damn good  :Smile: 

I'm happier to be running a stable kernel rather than the bleeding edge nature of mm (all I really want is the cfq io scheduler, makes huge improvements), and I think I will stabilise on 2.6.3 with this ck patchset.

----------

## mile_slo

http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.3/2.6.3-ck1/patch-2.6.3-ck1.bz2

yes !!!   :Very Happy: 

will try later

----------

## mile_slo

ebuild

http://freeweb.siol.net/bpavlin/ck-sources-2.6.3-r1.ebuild

----------

## mile_slo

disaster here   :Sad: 

system is totaly sluggish, back to 2.6.2-ck1Last edited by mile_slo on Thu Feb 19, 2004 9:07 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gmichels

Did anyone try this new patch in an amd system? I applied only 4 patches to the 2.6.3 vanilla kernel in the following order:

patch-2.6.3-am6

patch-2.6.3.iso2-cfqionice

patch-2.6.3.cfqionice-schedioprio

patch-2.6.3.schedioprio-sng204

And the kernel won't compile with the following error:

```
kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x17e3): In function `set_sched_ioprio':

: undefined reference to `batch_task'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x17f5): In function `set_sched_ioprio':

: undefined reference to `iso_task'
```

This is the first time I am trying to use a ck patchset, so probably I am missing some patches. Problem is I don't know which and what order to apply  :Very Happy: 

----------

